

The Hackaday Prize. You Build the Future. You Go to Space. - mariusz79
http://hackaday.io/prize

======
thebiglebrewski
I want to go to space!! But I'm seriously unclear on exactly what I'm supposed
to be building here...

~~~
alexkiritz
Oh. Ideally you would be building the spaceship.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Thanks for clarifying that!

------
tomp
> Residents of these area are specifically excluded from entry: Italy, Quebec,
> Cuba, Iran, Myanmar, North Korea, Sudan, Syria

Seriously? Italy?

~~~
Spittie
Our law is a clusterfuck :)

See [http://www.slideshare.net/Promosfera/sweepstakes-and-
contest...](http://www.slideshare.net/Promosfera/sweepstakes-and-contest-in-
italy) and
[http://www.promosfera.it/faq_italia.php](http://www.promosfera.it/faq_italia.php)
(in Italian).

This is the actual law: [http://www.cr.camcom.it/files/concorsi-
premio/dpr_430_2001.p...](http://www.cr.camcom.it/files/concorsi-
premio/dpr_430_2001.pdf) (in Italian too)

Basically, you have to have a fiscal presence in Italy, and your servers (or a
mirror of them) must be here too. The assignment of the price must be done in
front of a notary, and you have to take care of tax/vat as well.

~~~
tomp
What if you just send BTC? I mean, without a presence in Italy, their courts
can't reach you anyways.

~~~
Spittie
There are plenty of people ignoring this law, in Italy and in the world. But
I'd say that a trip in the space is something a bit too big for just ignoring
laws :)

------
junmin
支持Hackaday

